# Slayer70 mit XT Kurbel04



## @ndy (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe nun seit ein paar Wochen ein Slayer70 mit XT04 Kurbel.  

Doch leider habe ich damit wohl kein Glück, die XT Kurbel ist zum Alleinunterhalter geworden.  

Das Ding knarzt das der ganze Rahmen wackelt.

Ich habe die Kurbel und die Lager schon ausgebaut und neu eingefettet, hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.

Dabei habe ich aber gesehen das die Flanken wo die Lagerschalen anliegen noch Lackreste sind.

Deshalb gaube ich das die Fläche nicht richtig plan ist?!?!?

Hat schon mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?  

CU


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2004)

hatte an meinem Slayer 03 ein ähnliches problem 

dachte zuerst auch es sei die Kurbel oder das tretlager, später stellte sich heraus dass es das schwingen lager beim tretlager war das nicht richtig eingepresst war oder zu wenig fett abbekommen hatte

am besten mal den rahmen seitlich nehmen und mit dem fuss auf die untere kettenstrebe nach vorne drücken, am besten von beiden seiten probieren und wenns knackt is es das lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpfxxde (29. Juli 2004)

ähnliches problem mit slayer 50 (2004)
händler hat fehler gesucht und gefunden

ursache waren die lager des hinterbaus
die lager wurden  gereinigt und neu gefettet
und alles war ok

was aber noch nicht klar ist, ob die lager bei der montage zu wenig gefettet wurden
oder ob dreck und wasser das knarzen verursacht haben
wird die nächste zeit zeigen


----------



## @ndy (30. Juli 2004)

Und was hast Du dann gemacht?

Wenn ich die Kurbel nehme und gegen das Sattelrohr drücke knackt es....

Beim Downhill höre ich nichts knacken, solange ich net pedaliere erst dann geht es wieder los....  



			
				blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> hatte an meinem Slayer 03 ein ähnliches problem
> 
> dachte zuerst auch es sei die Kurbel oder das tretlager, später stellte sich heraus dass es das schwingen lager beim tretlager war das nicht richtig eingepresst war oder zu wenig fett abbekommen hatte
> 
> am besten mal den rahmen seitlich nehmen und mit dem fuss auf die untere kettenstrebe nach vorne drücken, am besten von beiden seiten probieren und wenns knackt is es das lager


----------



## schnepp (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo, hab mal ne Gegenfrage:

Habe mir die 2004 XT Kurbel gekeuft. Weiß jetzt  nicht genau wie ich die drei Kunststoff-Spacer verteilen soll. Wie ist es bei euch montiert?


----------



## Uraltbiker (30. Juli 2004)

schnepp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab mal ne Gegenfrage:
> 
> Habe mir die 2004 XT Kurbel gekeuft. Weiß jetzt  nicht genau wie ich die drei Kunststoff-Spacer verteilen soll. Wie ist es bei euch montiert?




Hallo,

Bei 68mm Gehäusebreite gehören 2 Spacer nach rechts auf die Kettenseite und 1 Spacer nach links. Solltest Du ein 73mm Gehäuse haben,wie z. B. bei Rocky Mountain üblich, dann gehört nur 1 Spacer nach rechts und links keiner.

Das Gehäusegewinde wird natürlich eingefettet und auf die linke Kurbelaufnahme gehört auch ein bißchen Fett.


----------



## Marc T. (1. August 2004)

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Slayer 50, Tretlager ausgebaut und gefettet aber es ist nach wie vor da. Werde dann wohl ebenfalls mal die Lager des Hinterbaus checken lassen. 

Gruss Marc


----------

